# So....Where are the US military deserters?



## MAJOR_Baker (7 Feb 2005)

Any idea where they are?  Toronto perhaps?


----------



## Scratch_043 (7 Feb 2005)

how many are there now?


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Feb 2005)

Just a few. The most recent left his 4 year old daughter in Kentucky when he ran off to Toronto. The news media likes to bandy about the figure of 5100 but that number was derived from members of the Inactive Reserve that DoD tried to activate but had bad addresses and were unable to contact, so technically they were perhaps a deserter, but its a tough case to make.


----------



## ramy (7 Feb 2005)

The retard from the 101st is living 30 minutes away from me; down by Langley, BC


----------



## Danjanou (7 Feb 2005)

There's a couple here in TO the left wing rags (NOW/EYE/Toronto Star) usually give them a place to rant now and then.

Major Baker you want addresses?


----------



## ramy (8 Feb 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Major Baker you want addresses?



 ;D ;D


----------



## tomahawk6 (8 Feb 2005)

Just escort them to the border and the MP's will give them a ride.


----------



## pbi (8 Feb 2005)

What happened to their famous refugee appeals? Maybe CIC smartened up and realized that their claims were not only BS but an insult to real refugees. Why doesn't the US apply to extradite them?

Cheers


----------



## Danjanou (8 Feb 2005)

As of now only one I believe has formally filed a refugee claim, I presume the others are waiting to see what happens. looks like the claim will be denied. The IRB has already ruled that whether the of the war in Iraq was an illegal one or not , which was one of his arguments, is irrelevant to his case.

This means he will be going home, however allowing for appeals etc we could be looking at some time. Hey it took 17 years and the fall of a Cabinet Minister to toss a convicted criminal and pizza shop owner out of the country finally.  :


----------



## ArmyRick (8 Feb 2005)

This is such a sickening thought to think they could join up (volunteer) and not muster up when called upon to do so.

I fully understand a draftee dodging the draft, but volunteers changing their mind?

How about a fire fighter, police constable or paramedic who changes their mind at the moment of truth?

I hope those cowards live in shame and hang their heads low.


----------



## Danjanou (8 Feb 2005)

The problem Rick is they won't. They feel they're right and justified in their course of action and there are enough naive people in this country to buy into that.

I'm sorry what part of being in the army did they not understand when they signed on the dotted line? This was not an application for a manager trainee at Starbucks or a greeter at Walmart. Don't give me that I joined for an edjumacation line either. There's a reason somebody was handing out wads of cash for college at the end. The military paid for my higher education too (indirectly) but I always understood that if they yelled grab your boots and bangstick it was time to go.

Feel morally opposed to the US actions in Iraq, fine stand up and say so and then accept the consequences of your actions. Which in the case of a serving soldier saying no I ain't going, may well be a career of making little rocks out of big ones. Do not sneak off into the night like the coward you are and then start with the self rightous posturing from the saferty of foreign country.

All I can say is when they have overstayed their "welcome" here and don't let the door hit your arse on the way out.


----------



## gnplummer421 (8 Feb 2005)

Is there still such a beast as "conscientuous objector status" (sp) ? in the U.S? I don't think it is wise to for Canada to get involved with deserters...we have enough problems of our own.


----------



## bossdog (8 Feb 2005)

My nephew signed up, or volunteered or whatever you want to call it, with the US Army. He was obligated to a three year term, as are our   recruits. He was general infantry. His first 12 months were spent in Bosnia. From there he went directly to Germany for another 14 moths (a pretty good go by any stretch of the imagination). Then he spent his last 8 to 10 months in Iraq. He saw the statue fall so you can imagine where he was before that day. His 3 years were up and he decided that was it, time to come home, so he did.

Similar to our release process there is an option to join a supplementary reserve list which means that you can be called up to serve again. Unfortunately, because of all the benefits that these soldiers are eligible for, this call out list isn't optional, it's mandatory. He's been called back. After the shit he's seen and been through, I can't blame him for not wanting to go back. He has a baby on the way and is trying to get his life back on track. He's only 22 years old and been through more shit than any Canadian soldier has been through by the time they were 22.

To avoid a ridiculous BACK BLAST, I am saying he has been through more shit at the age of 22, not necessarily more than a Canadian Soldier.

He's not a draft dodger. He's done more for his country than most other men his age have done. Friends have died in his arms. He hasn't decided if he wants to go back yet, but it doesn't sound like he has much choice. If he wants to come to Canada with his family to avoid the most unconceivable hardships for them, I can't blame him.

This is a persons life - not an online session of ghost recon. He went, He saw, He kicked their fucking ass, and he doesn't want to do it again.


----------



## Cloud Cover (8 Feb 2005)

It sounds to me like the disengagement process needs a little work down there in the land of "freedom of contract" and "employment at will." That being said, I'll bet there's tens of thousands of young fathers serving in Iraq right now on their second tour, so I'm not sure if your nephew's situation is too unique, other than he's being quasi press ganged back into service. 

On the positive side, they  obviously feel his skills are valuable enough to call him back in to serve. Life is full of tough choices, but it sounds like he's already had his share of tough choices. Anyway, nobody should judge what hasn't yet happened. Cheers.


----------



## winchable (8 Feb 2005)

It's an interesting dillemma when by proxy you actually know someone in the situation, perhaps a bit more difficult to shout out "quick drop short stop"

I base my sympathy on a case by case basis.
I have no right to question Kingstwon Jimmy's nephews actions, I can't say I'd be lined up to get back on the plane especially having already been there, served out my contract and with a baby on the way.

However in the case of the guy who finished basic training..and ran when they were being deployed..I find it terribly hard to feel any sympathy for him.

It is perhaps not as black and white as we would like to believe.


----------



## ArmyRick (9 Feb 2005)

I agree 100% with Baker on this...


----------



## Cloud Cover (9 Feb 2005)

Major, I used the term "quasi- press ganged" ... i.e. specific performance of a contractual requirement! I would hesitate with the term "simple contract" however, as that is more of a purchase and sale transaction which is obviously forbidden if the breach results in detention or imprisonment of human being. I would agree no one is "chain ganged" ...


----------



## patrick666 (9 Feb 2005)

I found this in the army.ca quotes....

Coward - one who, in a perilous emergency, thinks with his legs. 

 ;D

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## ramy (15 Feb 2005)

http://toobis.com/rant-armedforces.html

Checkout his website he is harsh talking trash about those who are serving... 

I dont want this trash living here. he isnt thankfull for anything..  He seems to be a racist  too.


Hes in Langley and works at walmart ! 

****ALERT ******* DETECTED**** 

Registrant: 
Chris (TOOBIS-COM-DOM) 
Scrimes 
PO Box 631 
Fort Langley, BC H3R 4X7 
Canada 
604-202-6424 
toobis@telus.net 

Domain Name: TOOBIS.COM 

Administrative Contact: 
Jim info@wpxdesign.com 
101 - 5844 Glover Road 
Langley, BC V3A 4H9 
Canada 
604-532-4885 
Fax- 604-532-4886 

Technical Contact, Zone Contact: 
Jim info@wpxdesign.com 
101 - 5844 Glover Road 
Langley, BC V3A 4H9 
Canada 
604-532-4885 
Fax- 604-532-4886 

Record last updated on 21-Jun-2004. 
Record expires on 10-May-2005. 
Record created on 10-May-2004. 

Domain servers in listed order: 

Name Server: ns1.dns77.com 
Name Server: ns2.dns77.com 

................................................................................................ 
Courtsey of WAL-MART.CA 

LANGLEY 
20202 66TH AVENUE 
V2Y 1P3 
HIGHWAY 10 & 202ND STREET 
Store # 3158 

Store Manager 
WENDY ATKINSON 

Telephone Number 
604-539-5210 

Main Store Hours 
M-F: 8AM - 10PM 
Saturday: 8AM - 10PM 
Sunday: 9AM - 9PM 

That should be more than enough info to hunt this guy down and bring him to good old' Fort Lewis   ;D


----------



## Bill Smy (15 Feb 2005)

Brandon Hughey is living in St Catharines, Ontario, sheltered by Quakers


----------



## Horse_Soldier (15 Feb 2005)

ramy said:
			
		

> http://toobis.com/rant-armedforces.html



Good Lord - is this guy for real?  Judging by his emotional maturity and depth of intellect, he did the US Army a favour by deserting.  I'd wager a lifetime of bitterness whilst pushing a broom at Wal-Mart is already a pretty good level of punishment for the little twerp.  >


----------



## bossdog (15 Feb 2005)

I read an interesting article in the Toronot Sun today about this very topic. It goes on to state that the war in Iraq can be proven to be an illegal war and these soldiers are seeking a haven from unlawful orders (meaning a deployment to Iraq).

I haven't found a link to it yet but I recommend a search. It's a good read.


----------



## ArmyRick (15 Feb 2005)

Is that toobis guy for real? Reference above link?


----------



## P-Free (15 Feb 2005)

Another of his rants, entitled "A military kind of Christmas" is also a doozy.


----------



## ArmyRick (15 Feb 2005)

For that toobis.com guy, here is my counter rant...
(please read what he has to say about us in the forces first)


Sorry folks, 

I have modified what I had originally posted because I think I may actually be violating conduct guide lines.

If any one would like a PM of what I had said for a counter rant, PM and I will gladly send it to you. :-X


----------



## ramy (16 Feb 2005)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Is that toobis guy for real? Reference above link?



He is for real ; he sold out his unit which was the 101st airborne...  (I think)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Feb 2005)

ramy said:
			
		

> He is for real ; he sold out his unit which was the 101st airborne... (I think)



ramy,

Where'd you get this info?


----------



## fir_na_tine (16 Feb 2005)

*shakes head* I tell you. 

Alright so even though I'm a civilian(who'll hopefully be in the army soon), I just wanted to take a second to say thank you to everyone for doing a great job, you guys don't get the respect that you deserve.


----------



## JasonH (17 Feb 2005)

ramy said:
			
		

> The retard from the 101st is living 30 minutes away from me; down by Langley, BC



Thats 20 mins away from me, I'm in pittmeadows  :threat: Feel upto wranglen up ourselves a airborne and bringing his ass down to the boarder.  :rage:


----------



## Korus (17 Feb 2005)

ramy said:
			
		

> He is for real ; he sold out his unit which was the 101st airborne...  (I think)



*cough* BullShit... Toobis isn't a US military deserter.. He's just some guy who has a website that he posts rants on to get attention. It's been discussed on these boards before.. To sum it all up, we realised he's just a fool looking for attention and is not worth our time. 

Edit: because I hit the 'url' button and not the 'quote' button.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Feb 2005)

ramy,

Read & heed the Conduct Guidelines about posting heresay, rumour and unqualified information.


----------



## ramy (18 Feb 2005)

my fault fellas.

I could have sworn he is from the 101st.. Maybe I should email him and ask.
haha


----------

